# Post approval



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Dear all,
I am sure this has been asked lots, however, faffing and stressing!!
We are waiting for our ratification this week, so fingers crossed that will be all ok, however, I want to be prepared for our next meeting with our sw.
We have already been told long wait etc. however from our stage two training one has had a f2a baby move in and another couple linked to siblings that we know.
We are all due to catch up this Friday so excited to hear.
I feel like it's another barrier. I want to be proactive and want her to know we aren't going to be fobbed off.  I want life to get started. I know it takes the time it takes bit I think we could help!!
Is there any questions we should ask?
Any thing we should be doing?
Registering? 
What should we be asking / doing?
I thought I would be able to cope better with this, but my mind is in overdrive!!!
My babies are out there I hope (scary thought!!!).
Anyway, I just want to be prepared!!
Any help or advise is grateful.... I know patience is key and I will learn x
Thanks so much,
FMN xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi FMN
Good luck with ratification, am sure it's all fine so congratulations. 

Well yes it's hard to be patient I know. 
You could ask if there are any children in mind for you. 
Whether they recommend you go straight on national register. 
Mention that you'd like to join adoption link / be my parent / children who wait. 
Ask what happens now, how profiles will be communicated with you, how proactive they expect you to be, will they send profiles as and when they receive them etc

Good luck 
GGxxxxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you! They are not being done until the end of this week and then we meet our sw next week.  Things take so long in the world of ss'es!!

I guess we can't join anything until we have the ratification anyways.

It's all such early days and it is even more consuming that assessment....... I really managed to kid myself this bit would be ok.  Every bit of my is crying out for this.  I know it will all take time and will happen when it is meant to be, but!!

Gonna try and talk to my boss tomorrow in my line management meeting.  I told my ultimate boss about panel via email and the Response was that's good for you!  So not looking forward to the difficult convos to follow.  I tried to play it down, like it will be ages.... And I guess in reality it will be!!

Never mind.... I shall try and sleep tonight!!

Thanks for reading my moans.... I feel like there will be some more, however if you have some good advise it would be great.  Want to come across as prepared and knowledgable.

Take care xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Moan away anytime.  
I know how hard it feels, especially after infertility etc. 

It does get easier and then before you know it your LO will be ready for you. 

Maybe plan a holiday not too far in the future   xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you! It's so hard x

We are away at Xmas though would drop it in a heart beat... However, it is herringbone a bit close to be fair on a child x

Just wondering now, how la's place both inside and out of area... What is more beneficial to them in terms of funding etc and does this impact on decision making?

Just want to be for armed for next week xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure exactly why but they definitely prefer to match in house. Unless there's a security issue or they haven't got appropriate prospective adopters waiting. 

I think there might be a cost to family finding outside of the LA but not sure. 

Xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I wonder.  I know from our cohort... We are the last to be approved and no one on it has been linked.... (Except the ones in a diff authority as training shared) And they were approved almost 3 months ago.  Nothing happens til that 3 month point,  So does seem to be.  It's like you are stalled!

I don't know... Very grumpy!!  Still patients is the game, however, if can be linked out of area, then I would prefer it. It's something we will ask next week.  And the waiting goes on xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Its very expensive to place a child out of area. They will always place within the la if they can. Most la's are part of consortiums and there are reduced costs for placing within them.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

That's what we thought.... However, due to our jobs and dealing with ss and large numbers of kids and on boarder of a number of las, they said it was initially unlikely!!

So we shall see... Good to know for our meeting, don't want to be stuck waiting for 3 months if we are within our rights to be out of area xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

My SW told me we are worth £18,000 to our LA's 😊
X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot!! Might ask the question lorella, is there any other good ones?

Makes you wonder, non in are cohort are matched locally as no children... So making you wait, yet surely, like we've read there are children about... And those are the ones suffering! Seems crazy!!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Still no letter!! Arghhhh.

We have our meeting to the end of the week and have some questions to ask about next steps, and I guess feeling a little less fraught with it all.

If anyone has any questions I should be asking about next steps please let me know, I'd love to hear them.

Also, just thinking, and not really relevant for now, but how often does your sw come around once the child has moved in? Do you both need to be there at each meeting? Just thinking with dh working etc xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Once a week until the first LAC review and once a month thereafter. If should be mainly child's sw doing the visits. We tend to both be there but I don't know if that is vital.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank BG x just collecting knowledge!!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Forgetmenot

We have weekly meetings until LAC review and then monthly until adoption order. 
The weekly meetings for us have been alternated between our SW and child's SW. 
I've only been at these as DH at work. He didn't need to be there and won't be at LAC review either and they are fine with this xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Lorella. Interesting to hear what happens next x


----------

